# 12V HalogenSpot Ringkerntrafo brennen durch obwohl Primärspannung reduziert



## vollmi (25 April 2019)

Ich nutze die ET200sp HF 230VAC Dimmermodule

Ansteuern tue ich per Phasenanschnittssteuerung Leistungsproportional. Nutze auch wirklich die Reichweite von 0-80%
Jetzt habe ich diverse ältere Ringkerntrafos mit 220VAC/12VAC mit 12V/50W Spot sekundärseitig welche durchgebrannt sind.
Kann es sein das diese Trafos das Dimmen nicht vertragen?

Oder jemand ne idee warum ich das seit ich dimme gehäuft habe?


----------



## Blockmove (26 April 2019)

Es kann durchaus sein, dass deine Trafos das Dimmen nicht vertragen.
Ist nicht mal so außergewöhnlich.

Ich kenn die Siemens Dimmer nicht. Bei manchen Dimmern gibt es verschiedene Betriebsmodi.

Gruß 
Blockmove


----------



## winnman (26 April 2019)

Wie sind den die Trafos verbaut?
Durch das Dimmen werden auf alle Fälle im Eisenkern durch die Oberwellen höhere Verluste erzeugt. Wenn die Trafos ihre Wärme nicht richtig abgeben können könnte das den Tod verursachen.

Das andere könnten ev. durch das Dimmen entstehende Induktionsspannungen sein, die die Isolierung der Trafos schädigt.


----------



## vollmi (26 April 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Es kann durchaus sein, dass deine Trafos das Dimmen nicht vertragen.
> Ist nicht mal so außergewöhnlich.
> 
> Ich kenn die Siemens Dimmer nicht. Bei manchen Dimmern gibt es verschiedene Betriebsmodi.



eigentlich haben die Dimmer nur Phasenanschnitt und Wellenpaketsteuerung.
Und die Trafos sind recht offen verbaut. Die sind auf n Bleck geschraubt und in nem recht grossen Gehäuse draussen.
Sie sind aber schon recht alt.

Komischerweise brennen eben auch reihenweise Trafos durch die nicht durch die Ausgangskarten gedimmt werden, sondern mit einem Dimtrafo mit 180VAC sekundärwicklung. Und ich kann mir auch das nicht erklären.


----------



## Fabpicard (26 April 2019)

Nur mit den Suchworten "ringkerntrafo phasenanschnitt" kam als erste Antwort:

https://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/14277

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Gleichstromer (26 April 2019)

Eine Möglichkeit: schneiden die Dimmer die pos. /neg. Halbwellen  unsymmetrisch an - oder sind generell die Halbwellen unsymmetrisch -  wird auch der magn. Fluss unsymmetrisch (Gleichmagnetisierungs-Offset)  => Kern kommt an/in die Sättigung => höherer Primärstrom =>  Rauch

Ansonsten: Alte Trafos. Die kleinen Dinger werden ja eh recht warm.  Vielleicht mal das obere Halteblech durch einen Kühlkörper mit  Silikonscheibe drunter ersetzen.


----------



## Heinileini (26 April 2019)

Gleichstromer schrieb:


> Eine Möglichkeit: schneiden die Dimmer die pos. /neg. Halbwellen  unsymmetrisch an - oder sind generell die Halbwellen unsymmetrisch -


Genau dagegen hilft doch der BrückenGleichrichterTrick: der sorgt dafür, dass der Dimmer mit einer pulsierenden Gleichspannung betrieben wird, es also am Dimmer immer nur die positiven oder immer nur die negativen Halbwellen gibt. Ob sich der Dimmer bei den anderen (am Dimmer nicht auftretenden) Halbwellen etwas anders verhalten würde, ist dann irrelevant.


----------



## Blockmove (26 April 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Genau dagegen hilft doch der BrückenGleichrichterTrick: der sorgt dafür, dass der Dimmer mit einer pulsierenden Gleichspannung betrieben wird, es also am Dimmer immer nur die positiven oder immer nur die negativen Halbwellen gibt. Ob sich der Dimmer bei den anderen (am Dimmer nicht auftretenden) Halbwellen etwas anders verhalten würde, ist dann irrelevant.



???
Irgendwie steh ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch ... Der Halogentrafo kommt NACH dem Dimmer.
Und zumindest in Schwaben wollen Trafos eigentlich volle Wellen und keine halben Wellen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Heinileini (26 April 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Und zumindest in Schwaben wollen Trafos eigentlich volle Wellen und keine halben Wellen.


Hier in OWL auch, darum gilt die Gleichmacherei nur für den Dimmer, alles andere bleibt wechselhaft:


Häwenaissuiikend!


----------



## vollmi (29 April 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Hier in OWL auch, darum gilt die Gleichmacherei nur für den Dimmer, alles andere bleibt wechselhaft:
> Häwenaissuiikend!



Kannst du mir das anhand des HF Moduls noch etwas näher erklären?
Angeschlossen habe ich es so.


So ist ja das Schema von Siemens
Anhang anzeigen 20190429082838516.pdf


über P1 und P2 wird ja  auch das Modul mit 230VAC gespiesen? Wenn ich da doch einfach einen Brückengleichrichter anschliesse, so wie in deiner Notiz, dann kriegt das Modul ja nur noch die Positiven Halbwellen und die negativen Halbwellen ebenfalls als Positive. Das Modul wird so ja auch gespiesen.
Wie kann ich denn dann den Brückengleichrichter anschliessen?
Ausserdem Messe ich an der Zuleitung P1 noch den Strom mit einem Strommessrelais. Da soll der Summenstrom zusammenkommen von Modul und allen 4 Ausgängen.

mfG René


----------



## Heinileini (29 April 2019)

Was sich Siemens dabei gedacht hat, weiss ich auch nicht. Wenn die dem Link aus #4 zum Thread im "Forum: Mikrocontroller und Digitale Elektronik" aus Jahre 2004 gefolgt wären, dann hätten die gewusst, dass (zumindest damals noch) die Dimmer zu den zweibeinigen Bauteilen gehörten. Aber sie wollten bestimmt der ArtenVielfalt auf die Sprünge helfen.
Immerhin hat Siemens daran gedacht, intelligente ("interne selbstaufbauende") Potenzialschienen einzubauen.

Gruss, Heinileini

PS:
Bist Du sicher, René, dass Du das richtige Bild erwischt hast? Da steht nämlich Anschluss- und Prinzipschaltbild für 1- und 2-Leiteranschluss von *Ak*- und nicht von Trafoma-toren.


----------



## vollmi (29 April 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher, René, dass Du das richtige Bild erwischt hast? Da steht nämlich Anschluss- und Prinzipschaltbild für 1- und 2-Leiteranschluss von *Ak*- und nicht von Trafoma-toren.



Es gibt in Prinzip nur dieses Anschlussschema. Auch keinen Unterschied ob als Dimm oder Schaltausgang benutzt.
Anhang anzeigen ET200spHF.pdf


Wobei zum Dimmen geeignete Leuchten nun auch interpretationswürdig ist. Diese Leuchten wurden die letzten 20 Jahre auch gedimmt betrieben, allerdings mit einem Trafo und Mittelabgriff gedimmt.

mfG René


----------



## Heinileini (29 April 2019)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wobei zum Dimmen geeignete Leuchten nun auch interpretationswürdig ist. Diese Leuchten wurden die letzten 20 Jahre auch gedimmt betrieben, allerdings mit einem Trafo und Mittelabgriff gedimmt.


Die Technik der "guten alten Zeit" war ja noch beherrschbar 
Durch diesen Thread habe ich dazugelernt, dass schon leichte Asymmetrien eines Dimmers zu erheblichen Risiken und Nebenwirkungen beim Anschluss von Trafos führen können. Das hat mich zwar nicht überrascht, aber Gedanken darüber hatte ich mir bisher noch nicht gemacht.
Heutzutage weiss man gar nicht mehr, *was* man eigentlich kauft bzw. anschliesst. Z.B. eine LED-Lampe für Anschluss an 230 V Wechselspannung? Wer guckt sich schon die Innereien der LED-Lampe an und wenn doch, findet man einen Klumpen eingegossener Elektronik (sei's als Kopierschutz oder zur WärmeAbfuhr gedacht). Um auf energiesparende Weise von 230 V auf die BetriebsSpannung einer LED zu kommen, wäre ein Vorwiderstand denkbar ungeeignet. Ist also ein Trafomatörchen da eingegossen oder ein "SchaltNetzteil"? Warum erreichen viele Exemplare der ach so langlebigen LED-Lampen nicht annähernd die LebensDauer von GlühLampen?
Ich fürchte also, Dein Problem wird uns sicher noch eine ganze Weile erhalten bleiben, egal, ob mit Halogen- oder LED-Lampen, ob mit oder ohne auf dem Schaltbild sichtbarem Trafo.
Mich würde mal interessieren, an welche Art von dimmbaren Aktoren Siemens beim Entwurf der BauGruppe gedacht hat . . .
vielleicht gibt es ja tatsächlich passende Anwendungen dafür?

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 April 2019)

> findet man einen Klumpen......(sei's als Kopierschutz oder zur WärmeAbfuhr gedacht)


Oder das man das Gemurkse nicht sieht, oder überlebt, wenn man die berührungssicheren Teile mal berührt.


----------



## vollmi (29 April 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Heutzutage weiss man gar nicht mehr, *was* man eigentlich kauft bzw. anschliesst. Z.B. eine LED-Lampe für Anschluss an 230 V Wechselspannung? Wer guckt sich schon die Innereien der LED-Lampe an und wenn doch, findet man einen Klumpen eingegossener Elektronik (sei's als Kopierschutz oder zur WärmeAbfuhr gedacht). Um auf energiesparende Weise von 230 V auf die BetriebsSpannung einer LED zu kommen, wäre ein Vorwiderstand denkbar ungeeignet. Ist also ein Trafomatörchen da eingegossen oder ein "SchaltNetzteil"? Warum erreichen viele Exemplare der ach so langlebigen LED-Lampen nicht annähernd die LebensDauer von GlühLampen?



Bei den LED hat man heutzutage wenigstens die Möglichkeit, Treiberstufen zu kaufen die direkt den Strom auf die LED regeln und überwachen und das abhängig vom Befehl den man ihnen per (dali, modbus, watever) schickt.
Die alten Aktoren mit der neuen Technologie zu verheiraten ist oft der Knackpunkt. Und wenn man dann was anfasst und es nachher nicht mehr tut, ist man dann in Erklärungsnot warum das mit dem alten Geraffel das schon Brandflecken hatte bisher einwandfrei funktioniert hat.

mfG René


----------



## Heinileini (29 April 2019)

vollmi schrieb:


> Und wenn man dann was anfasst und es nachher nicht mehr tut, ist man dann in Erklärungsnot . . .


Sieh es positiv, René, wenigstens gegen die ErklärungsNot hat doch dieser Thread ganz gut geholfen! 

Da wir schonmal beim Thema "alt mit neu verheiraten" angelangt sind: die LED-Röhren als Ersatz für LeuchtstoffRöhren sind auch nicht bei allen Leuchten so ganz ohne KopfGrimmen auswechselbar. Bei den Versionen mit "diskreten" Drosseln und Starten kein Thema - alten Starter raus und neuen (bestehend aus KurzschlussBrücke) rein und das war's schon. Aber der technische Fortschritt hat uns auch mit VorschaltGeräten gesegnet, bei denen auf einen separaten, auswechselbaren Starter verzichtet wurde . . . 

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Fabpicard (30 April 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Aber der technische Fortschritt hat uns auch mit VorschaltGeräten gesegnet, bei denen auf einen separaten, auswechselbaren Starter verzichtet wurde . . .



Brauchst du ja nicht mehr bei den Dingern 

Allerdings muss das für fast alle LED-Retrofit-Röhren raus, was man übrigens auch eigentlich mit der alten Drossel machen sollte, weil die sonst weiterhin Verluste bringt ohne Ende...

Das Hauptproblem ist aber ein anderes:
Baust du das ein oder andere aus der Lampe eben aus, weils nervt und nicht weiter benötigt wird. Glückwunsch, bist du rechtlich nun der Hersteller und Inverkehrbringer dieser Lampe...

MfG Fabsi


----------



## vollmi (30 April 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Aber der technische Fortschritt hat uns auch mit VorschaltGeräten gesegnet, bei denen auf einen separaten, auswechselbaren Starter verzichtet wurde . . .



Die hatte ich bei mir im Stall auch drin, und hab einfach die Vorschaltgeräte entfernt und bin mit der Speisung direkt auf das Leuchtmittel gegangen.

Bei den Leuchtmitteln verstehe ich sowieso nicht, wieso man damals über die Ringkerntrafos ging. Da hätte es doch auch ein 50Watt Spot in GU10 Fassung getan. Die Leuchten sind nämlich im gleichen Gehäuse wie der Trafo.

mfG René


----------



## Heinileini (30 April 2019)

vollmi schrieb:


> Bei den Leuchtmitteln verstehe ich sowieso nicht, wieso man damals über die Ringkerntrafos ging. Da hätte es doch auch ein 50Watt Spot in GU10 Fassung getan. Die Leuchten sind nämlich im gleichen Gehäuse wie der Trafo.


Ja, das ist schon auffällig merkwürdig. Aber HalogenLampen leben davon, dass das Halogen im GlasKolben dafür sorgt, dass die vom GlühFaden abgepampften Atome wieder am GlühFaden kondensieren (statt am GlasKolben) und das funktioniert an "dicken Drähten" besser als an "verknirbelten", mikroskopisch feinen DoppelWendeln.
HochVoltHalogenLampen waren dadurch eher die Ausnahme. Dass z.Z. SuperMärkte und BauMärkte eine HochVoltHalogenLampenSchwemme erleben, ist wohl nur ein Zeichen dafür, dass sie anscheinend nicht als GlühLampen zählen (warum auch immer) und wohl noch nicht ausdrücklich verboten sind.
Warum ausgerechnet die "feudalen" RingKernTrafos verbaut wurden? Ich denke, da hatte nicht - wie sonst üblich - der RotStift das Sagen, sondern der LeuchtenDesigner - wie Du schon sagst: "im gleichen Gehäuse".
Bei den unzählingen HalogenLeuchten(-Systemen), bei denen sich die einzelnen Leuchten an offenliegenden StromSchienen herumschieben lassen, versteht sich von selbst, dass es NiederVoltLampen waren/sind und sie einen Trafo erfordern.


----------

